# Unusual New Route Sainte Nazaire - Gijon



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spotted a new Route a while back due in October.

LD Lines are Bringing in a Service from 

Sainte Nazaire (France) - Gijon (Spain)

Will that be any use to any of us on here?

Trev


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Meant to be kicking off in Spring 2010, interested to see what the prices are going to be.

But cant find anywhere to book or search for a quote, nothing on their website yet


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

I think it was due to start last year, it is however due to start as you say this Spring.

I just cannot see who may use it other than the French wishing to escape from the tourists in Summer!

TM


----------

